# Banning Riders From Eating/Drinking In Your Car



## Timothy1964 (Nov 6, 2016)

From time to time I've considered banning riders from bringing open food and beverage containers into my car, due to a few occasions where spills have occurred, crumbs left on the seat/floor, etc.. Do any of you ban your riders from eating or drinking in your car? I even "cringe" when I pick up a rider with a small child carrying a sippy cup. There also have been a couple of occasions where I would pick up a group of riders, and they would each have a red plastic cup with beer, which can very easily splash out/spill if I hit a bump in the road. If I do impose a food/drink ban, is there a way to do it without affecting my rating? I'm considering posting signs in my car reminding riders that open food and beverage containers are not allowed. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I just tell them "Sorry, but please, no food in my car." 

No open containers... period. Solo cup? Chug it or dump it, but it doesn't come into my car. Toting a six-pack or bottle of booze? It goes in the hatch.

I think framing it as a ban is unnecessary, and a sign is kind of passive-aggressive. Just tell them (nicely).


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

It depends. 

If it looks like pax is gonna be a paxhole I don't argue too much. not worth it to me. 

If it looks like pax is gonna be reasonable I go with please don't eat in my car & Had one pax eat pizza smelled like pepperoni for 3 days. Most understand. 

I treat my vehicle like something that makes me money. It's gonna take some wear and tear hauling drunk pax around. I do same with house renters. Things just get beat up. If you're too particular about your vehicle you probably shouldn't Uber.


----------



## DTNY (Apr 4, 2017)

Cancelled a ride just last night cause two young woman was trying to get into my car while chugging pizza slices. After driving for a while you can anticipate the very likely scenario that will happen at the end of that ride. Greasy oil on your leather, crumbs all over the mat and if you are lucky then some grape fragnances from spilled soda! I just told them," Sorry, No food. Either you can throw it out or finish eating it while waiting for another driver." Then just went ahead and cancelled the ride with the option " Do not charge the rider". No way to rate me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned long ago.... and my truck is all-vinyl.

No cloth seats, no carpet. And STILL no food


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

DTNY said:


> Cancelled a ride just last night cause two young woman was trying to get into my car while chugging pizza slices. After driving for a while you can anticipate the very likely scenario that will happen at the end of that ride. Greasy oil on your leather, crumbs all over the mat and if you are lucky then some grape fragnances from spilled soda! I just told them," Sorry, No food. Either you can throw it out or finish eating it while waiting for another driver." Then just went ahead and cancelled the ride with the option " Do not charge the rider". No way to rate me.


What was their response?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I am like a freakin movie theartre...NO OUTSIDE FOOD OR DRINK. I actually have a pretty good stock of stuff for the pax (all for donations of course).


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They act like its their right to just bring whatever they want.


----------



## DTNY (Apr 4, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What was their response?


" Are you serious?!" My face was like . Then them," Please, we wont make any mess, I promise!" My face was like, "Heard that one before!"


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> It depends.
> 
> If it looks like pax is gonna be a paxhole I don't argue too much. not worth it to me.
> 
> ...


This is so true! Doesn't mean I don't cringe or grit my teeth every time they slam my car door like it's a 2-ton heavy object they are trying to move, or they kick your dash with their nasty feet, or they get in with cups. It goes with the job and some folks are going to treat your car like it's their own and others will act like it's a disposable car. It's really a no-win situation for the driver. Pax will ding you on rating if they don't get what they want, regardless how nicely you ask. Some will not even give you a 5-star when you kiss their ass from here to the moon.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Timothy1964 said:


> From time to time I've considered banning riders from bringing open food and beverage containers into my car, due to a few occasions where spills have occurred, crumbs left on the seat/floor, etc.. Do any of you ban your riders from eating or drinking in your car? I even "cringe" when I pick up a rider with a small child carrying a sippy cup. There also have been a couple of occasions where I would pick up a group of riders, and they would each have a red plastic cup with beer, which can very easily splash out/spill if I hit a bump in the road. If I do impose a food/drink ban, is there a way to do it without affecting my rating? I'm considering posting signs in my car reminding riders that open food and beverage containers are not allowed. Thanks for any advice.


It's not a restaurant, tell them no eating in the car.

I drove a taxi 9 years ago and one guy came in eating pizza, I told him he could not eat while in the car, he got out, fine with me.

I had this girl who was going to a strip club, I let her eat her KFC in the car, no tip and she left a greasy box of chicken on the floor, so never again.

I think people respect taxis more than Ubers. they think they are the boss when they get in our car. I did my first 3 rides ever yesterday and each one has some kind of issue. 2 wanted to stop and I let them and the third was using her boyfriend's account.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I apply the no eating and no open containers rule. I look to see what the passengers have in their hands at the same time as I'm telling them my name, and asking for theirs and a number in their party. I do this through a partially rolled down window. I only unlock the doors if I see no issues.

There's no problem getting someone out of your car if they haven't made it inside yet.
There's no problem cancelling a ride if you haven't picked them up yet.
They can use the waiting time to finish their drinks, food, and cancel if they like.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Picked up 3 20-something old females one night. I looked back and saw the pax sitting in the middle back seat with a plate of pizza (2 slices). 3rd pax starting to get in the back with her pizza in her hand as she was eating it. Told them they could not eat in my car. Pax in the middle blinks her eyes at me and says "Why not?" "Um, because it's MY car." Of course I got the "what if I just hold the plate and not eat it?" bs. Told her if I have to slam on my brakes my seats will be covered in grease, not happening. Gave them 3 choices:

#1 Get out of my car and throw it away
#2 Get out of my car and eat it quickly
#3 Get out of my car and request another Uber

They got out, I canceled.


----------



## DTNY (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah it's not like being an a** or anything. It's just taking necessary percaution so the next rider you pick up can enjoy the same condition of the car as the current person. And yeah i know we are hauling public in our car, and there are certain things you can't escape like mud on the mat in a raindy day or snow slush, but I have a responsibility to control whatever can be controlled. I don't deny passenger with coffee in the morning or eating a banana or apple. Thoug few time people did informed me that there were banana peels on the side arm lol.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BrunoG said:


> I apply the no eating and no open containers rule. I look to see what the passengers have in their hands at the same time as I'm telling them my name, and asking for theirs and a number in their party. I do this through a partially rolled down window. I only unlock the doors if I see no issues.
> 
> There's no problem getting someone out of your car if they haven't made it inside yet.
> There's no problem cancelling a ride if you haven't picked them up yet.
> They can use the waiting time to finish their drinks, food, and cancel if they like.


So you say no eating through the window? How does it work? I feel offended now when I see people eating.



thepanttherlady said:


> Picked up 3 20-something old females one night. I looked back and saw the pax sitting in the middle back seat with a plate of pizza (2 slices). 3rd pax starting to get in the back with her pizza in her hand as she was eating it. Told them they could not eat in my car. Pax in the middle blinks her eyes at me and says "Why not?" "Um, because it's MY car." Of course I got the "what if I just hold the plate and not eat it?" bs. Told her if I have to slam on my brakes my seats will be covered in grease, not happening. Gave them 3 choices:
> 
> #1 Get out of my car and throw it away
> #2 Get out of my car and eat it quickly
> ...


Pantherlady, what happens when you file a complaint with Uber about a passenger? Do the passengers see it?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Timothy1964 said:


> I've *considered* banning riders from bringing open food and beverage containers into my car,
> they would each have a red plastic cup with beer


 (emphasis mine)

What is with the "considered"? Take out the " 've " and the "ning". That leaves "I ban riders from bringing................" That should be the policy and it should go double for children. Adults are careless enough as it is, when they eat in the car. They leave enough crumbs all over the place as it is. Children are even more careless, and make twice the mess in three times as many places. Further, they tend to leave the bags, boxes and wrappers in the car.

I do not know what the law is in Pennsylvania or the part of Pennsylvania where you live, but in many jurisdictions, if a passenger is drinking alcohol or even holding it in an open container, the driver is responsible and receives a summons and a rather nasty fine. This can result in an insurance surcharge.



Lee239 said:


> I had this girl who was going to a strip club, I let her eat her KFC in the car, no tip and she left a greasy box of chicken on the floor, so never again.
> 
> I think people respect taxis more than Ubers. they think they are the boss when they get in our car. I did my first 3 rides ever yesterday and each one has some kind of issue. 2 wanted to stop and I let them and the third was using her boyfriend's account.


You think that the girl who is going to the strip joint will at least tip well, so you let her get away with it and you get burned. Usually, the strip club girls do tip well, so you go on experience.

I have run across similar behaviour in the cab. I see about as much poor behaviour from UberX users as I do from cab customers. I do see some things that stand out from UberX users, though.

Uber's GPS is not the best. The Uber Taxi user understands this and does not mind crossing the street or legging it a block rather than waiting for you to drive around several blocks because of the one-way streets. The UberX user wants to know why you are not where he is, even though you are where the application sent you. Further, he fails to understand why you can not drive through the three foot high concrete median barrieer.

The Uber Taxi user is in front of the building when you pull up to it, especially if it is 5:15 P.M. and the building is in a NO STANDING in rush hour zone. Not only is the UberX user not outside, he expects you to come up to the eighth floor where his cubicle farm is and piggy back him down to your car.

Cab users in general like to argue about paying waiting time. UberX users say "You're getting paid, why won't you wait for me?". They do not want to hear that you are not getting paid even peanuts to wait for them.

UberX users expect limousine service for METRObus rates. Cab users understand what they are getting for the rates that they p ay. Cab users do not ask you why you do not have water, mints and gum for them. Funny thing is that I do have water, Starburst™ for them in the cab. I have it in the UberX car if I remember to take the candy out of the cab or if I remember to put the water into the trunk of the cab. Sometimes, I have Altoids™, even. The water is in the door pockets. I do not advertise the candy and gum. They must ask for it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yea I brought a guy to the strip club and didnt get a tip. He just said he hopes we both have fortuitous nights.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a hilarious incident recently. Guy gets in the back with what I thought was a wine bottle. I grabbed it and said, "Let me hold this for you."
He told his friends, "He took my water!"
Few minutes later, "Can I have my water?"
NO!
At the end of the trip I gave him his bottle and he handed me a twenty.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So you say no eating through the window? How does it work? I feel offended now when I see people eating.
> 
> Pantherlady, what happens when you file a complaint with Uber about a passenger? Do the passengers see it?


I don't think they do.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> It's not a restaurant, tell them no eating in the car.
> 
> I drove a taxi 9 years ago and one guy came in eating pizza, I told him he could not eat while in the car, he got out, fine with me.
> 
> ...


We can take them if we speak to the account holder right? Or are we not suppossed to at all?



DRider85 said:


> So you say no eating through the window? How does it work? I feel offended now when I see people eating.
> 
> Pantherlady, what happens when you file a complaint with Uber about a passenger? Do the passengers see it?


I finally just put up a sign asking politely. Unfortunately some have to be asked directly and I hate doing that because at times get offended


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> We can take them if we speak to the account holder right? Or are we not suppossed to at all?


I have no idea it was my first day driving a girl came out the house and the name said Matthew. I asked her who's name was on the account and she said her boyfriend was paying for the ride so I took her.



Terri Lee said:


> Had a hilarious incident recently. Guy gets in the back with what I thought was a wine bottle. I grabbed it and said, "Let me hold this for you."
> He told his friends, "He took my water!"
> Few minutes later, "Can I have my water?"
> NO!
> At the end of the trip I gave him his bottle and he handed me a twenty.


You drove with an open liquor container?


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

NOTE: Texas-specific law ahead...



> According to Section 49.02 of the Texas Penal Code, an "open container" is defined as: _a bottle, can, or other receptacle that contains any amount of alcoholic beverage that is open, that has been opened, that has a broken seal, or the contents of which are partially removed._
> 
> According to Texas law, _an individual can be charged with open container if he or she knowingly possesses an open container in a passenger area of a motor vehicle that is located on a public highway, regardless of whether the vehicle is being operated or stopped or parked. Possession by a person of one or more open containers in a single criminal episode is a single offense._


All bottles or cans (open or not) go in the hatch in my car. Cups must be poured out or drunk before entering. No exceptions.

If someone pushes back, I tell them it's not worth a $500 ticket. If they still argue, I politely suggest that they can try another driver--"... maybe you'll get lucky and find someone who's willing to risk a misdemeanor conviction and a big hike in insurance rates for a seven-dollar fare."


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

In case some from this thread miss it, i just had 4 drunk idiots destroy my car with pepperoni, grease, and cheese a few nights ago. Looked to be potentially uncooperative, and aggressive.... So, as many here would say, i was a pu$$y about it, and didn't try to stop them.

So, after the trip was over, i sent photos of the mess to Uber. The @ hole pax were charged $40, which was added to my account that same night  Best fare of tge night 

$40 for 20 minutes of clean up, totally worth it. Now I'm carrying cleaning supplies in a duffle bag in my trunk.

Please, make a mess in my car. I'll get paid more for that than I do driving  lol


----------



## SindeyP (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't let friends and family eat or drink in my car, so no way am I letting strangers do so.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Tonight I picked up four college-age women (to me they are "girls") and took them to a club. One of them had like a fast food cup AND a Snapple bottle with liquid. I didn't even think about it; the words just came to me: "whatcha got in the container?" I asked calmly but firmly. She understood and left the stuff behind. With 3.6x surge and a several mile / 15 minute ride, the fare was like $23. I offered them water on the way, which they accepted, and one of them was left on the seat with only a few sips gone. No tip but they called me "sweet" for opening the door for them. Kind of an odd combination of entitlement mentality yet being nice/courteous to me and not having a problem with paying surge. That's how I roll with this particular crowd I guess.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Open containers are legal in my state but with a few exceptions I don't allow it. Even though it's legal if the cops see alcohol in a car they can stop it and card everyone in the car and also make me blow, and I don't want the delay, nor do I want to find out what happens if there are minors consuming in my car. If it spills I have to stop and clean until the odor is gone.

Haven't had a lot of eaters but I did have one with fried chicken, and I got chicken grease to the point where I had to clean. Now I'm more careful about food. Cleaning on the road during a shift is something we've all had to do but the less of that the better.


----------

